# 1998-2003 f150 plows



## OntarioGuy (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi, i am looking to see what people have done to there 1998-2003 ford f150 to put a plow on it. i am manly looking for a 2000 ford f150 Lariat supercab with a boss plow, but anything will be appretated. I am looking for pics and how the light bars wires got to the toggel switch in the cab(via headlinner or others).thanks


----------



## OntarioGuy (Jan 5, 2011)

1997- 2003 plows sorry


----------



## deckboys (Dec 1, 2006)

i plow with a 98 f150
turn up the torsion bars.. doesn't have to be all the way just enough to take the weight
get an add a leaf in the the rear.. helps hold truck level with ballast
the wires for the light bar depend if you want a permanent mount or a mag mount, you can run them into the 3rd brake light and silicone the wires in... the headliner will let you run the wire to the side and you can get to it if you take the side panel off or you can wire it from under the truck and put the relay under the hood which ive done


----------



## OntarioGuy (Jan 5, 2011)

ok thanks how much ballast do you use? also, do you know if fords snow plow prep package in cludes the wires in the head linner? thanks


----------

